# He came, he waved, he ate a beaver tail



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

And that's about it. Obama drew a HUGE crowd, lots of smiles and US flags on the hill. It was great - although I didn't see him, too many people. Wonderful vibe though.


----------



## del (Feb 19, 2009)

was it a real beaver tail, or did he get it at tim horton's?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Duh, a real one, from the stand in the market.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 19, 2009)

You Canadians are WACK!





(But you have good taste in men)


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Let me tell you; Beaver Tails are a culinary delight. What's better than deep fried crunchy sugar, cinnamon and carbs? Like , really?

The Casual Baker: <CENTER>SHF34: Beaver Tails in Ottawa, Canada</CENTER>


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Said1 said:


> And that's about it. Obama drew a HUGE crowd, lots of smiles and US flags on the hill. It was great - although I didn't see him, too many people. Wonderful vibe though.



Did he buy you a new house with your own kitchen and bathroom?


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 19, 2009)

.
.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......beaver......


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2009)

that reminds me of a zeppole... looks yummy. must be like a week's worth of calories! lol...


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2009)

man, i so wish i hadn't followed that post. 



lol...


----------



## random3434 (Feb 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> man, i so wish i hadn't followed that post.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...



 

jillian you wild woman! 


We call them Elephant Ears here in America Said1!


Jason Bateman LOVES them!


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > And that's about it. Obama drew a HUGE crowd, lots of smiles and US flags on the hill. It was great - although I didn't see him, too many people. Wonderful vibe though.
> ...



How did you know?


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2009)

When you go to Canada, beavers are everywhere.  You can't drive down Yonge Street in Toronto with squishing a few of the water rodents.

So Canadians kills them and eat their tails.  Vendors sell them on the street like they do hot dogs in New York.  The rest of the beaver is made into hats and beaver fur coats.  If the beaver is too shabby, they freeze it and the kids use it for a puck on the frozen pond out back when they are playing ice hockey in May.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Toro said:


> When you go to Canada, beavers are everywhere.  You can't drive down Yonge Street in Toronto with squishing a few of the water rodents.
> 
> So Canadians kills them and eat their tails.  Vendors sell them on the street like they do hot dogs in New York.  The rest of the beaver is made into hats and beaver fur coats.  If the beaver is too shabby, they freeze it and the kids use it for a puck on the frozen pond out back when they are playing ice hockey in May.



I shot a few last night, myself. Good eats this morning!


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > man, i so wish i hadn't followed that post.
> ...




heh...

really? like elephant ears? awwwwwwwwwww.... I was hoping they were soft dough like zeppoles or beignets.


----------



## del (Feb 19, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Duh, a real one, from the stand in the market.



well, he's got that going for him.
huzzah!


----------



## Said1 (Feb 19, 2009)

del said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > Duh, a real one, from the stand in the market.
> ...



And a million dollar smile.

Toro, ever  notice how Harper looks like Jim Bob Duggar?


----------



## random3434 (Feb 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




I have no idea what you're talking about........................

A zeppelin? beigefishnets?


----------



## Toro (Feb 19, 2009)

Said1 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Said1 said:
> ...



Er, I don't know who he is?


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about........................
> 
> A zeppelin? beigefishnets?



lol... 

Beignets (pronounced ben-yays)... 







zeppoles (pronounced zep-pole-lees)


----------



## random3434 (Feb 19, 2009)

jillian said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you're talking about........................
> ...




Yeah, I better get my latte for Israel if I'm going to eat any of that! 

Believe it or not, I don't like that kind of food, and never really have! I'm more into chocolate...................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate...............................


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2009)

i hear ya!


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> When you go to Canada, beavers are everywhere.  You can't drive down Yonge Street in Toronto with squishing a few of the water rodents.
> 
> So Canadians kills them and eat their tails.  Vendors sell them on the street like they do hot dogs in New York.  The rest of the beaver is made into hats and beaver fur coats.  If the beaver is too shabby, they freeze it and the kids use it for a puck on the frozen pond out back when they are playing ice hockey in May.



I was up to my knees in them in the Eaton Centre.  Found the place they cook them in there...big sign...."Eatin' Centre".  I thought it was just a pun on the name, nope, they they were, going out like hot cakes.  I tried one.  Tastes like chicken (of course).


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



She said Jim Buggered Bob.

Don't ask again 

Harper's politics stink but he likes cats.  He's okay.


----------



## Toro (Feb 20, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > When you go to Canada, beavers are everywhere.  You can't drive down Yonge Street in Toronto with squishing a few of the water rodents.
> ...



We had a beaver infestation in my building in Toronto.  We had to call the beaver exterminator.  They were everywhere.


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> We had a beaver infestation in my building in Toronto.  We had to call the beaver exterminator.  They were everywhere.



I think I remember that.  Something about a beaver infestation in Queen St W.  I thought it was Church St but apparently no beavers up there in the village.  I dunno.  My TO geo is a bit suso


----------



## Said1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



family photos: Portrait Gallery - The Duggar Family



> James Robert "Jim Bob" Duggar (born July 18, 1965) of Tontitown, Arkansas, is a former state legislator who served in the Arkansas House of Representatives from 1999 to 2002. He is a real estate agent, and owns several commercial properties in his local area.[1][2]. He is best known as the father of the Duggar family, which currently includes eighteen children: Joshua, Jana, John-David, Jill, Jessa, Jinger, Joseph, Josiah, Joy-Anna, Jedidiah, Jeremiah, Jason, James, Justin, Jackson, Johannah, Jennifer and Jordyn-Grace.
> 
> Duggar ran in the Republican Party of Arkansas primary election for United States Senate candidacy in 2002, but lost to Tim Hutchinson.[3] Duggar sought the Republican nomination to the Arkansas State Senate District 35 seat in Arkansas in 2006,[4] but lost to candidate


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I'll be Duggard!


----------



## Toro (Feb 20, 2009)

Death by beaver is the number 3 cause of dying in Canada.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Death by beaver is the number 3 cause of dying in Canada.



Your right. Death by golden labia. Now, thanks to Pam, it's spreading to other parts of the globe..


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, you meant actual food when you said "beaver tail." Mmkay.


----------



## Angel Heart (Feb 26, 2009)

Said1 said:


> Let me tell you; Beaver Tails are a culinary delight. What's better than deep fried crunchy sugar, cinnamon and carbs? Like , really?
> 
> The Casual Baker: <CENTER>SHF34: Beaver Tails in Ottawa, Canada</CENTER>



Sounds a lot like fried elephant ears.

Elephant Ears - Allrecipes

I just realized others noticed that too...


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Said1 said:


> He came, he waved, he ate a beaver tail



He ate beaver tail after he came?


----------

